# Fishes at petsmart



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

I know many prefer to buy fishes at a real aquarium place, but they have a sale at petsmart on selected fishes for a dollar. Heres a link to their site: http://petsmart.shoplocal.com/petsmart/default.aspx?action=detail&flashbrowse=y&storeid=2466580&rapid=268396&pagenumber=3&listingid=-2095133502&ref=%2fpetsmart%2fdefault.aspx%3faction%3dbrowsepageflash%26storeid%3d2466580%26pagenumber%3d3%26rapid%3d268396%26prvid%3dPetsmart-060518

List of fish on sales:
Jumbo Neon Tetra, Medium Red Micky Mouse Platy, Medium Sunburst Mickey Mouse Platy, Female Fancy Guppy, Medium Algae Eater, Large Longfin Zebra Danlo, Large Cherry Barb, Medium Sunburst Wag Platy, Small Fantail Goldfish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Its not bad to buy from anywhere. Most stores get their fish from the same breeding farms. As long as you have a isolation tank for new fish it shouldn't matter where they are from.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Petsmart get it's fish from Segrest Farms, and so do a lot of independent shops. The difference lies in what they do with them after they get them.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

I buy alot of fish from Petsmart. Haven't had a problem with any. I recently got a Bolivian ram there....didn't see those at any LFS before that. I got my harlies there also...they're pretty inexpensive.

Wow 10 for $10. I don't have room for 10 fish.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

The petsmart by my house are actually really good about maintaining their fishes. I think this is a great deal, but I don't think it's required that you get 10, but I'll probably take this as an opportunity to try some new fishes.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I got home and the ad for petsmart was in the mailbox showing the sale.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol i wish we had one near me!


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I buy alot of fish from Petsmart. Haven't had a problem with any. I recently got a Bolivian ram there....didn't see those at any LFS before that. I got my harlies there also...they're pretty inexpensive.
> 
> Wow 10 for $10. I don't have room for 10 fish.




haha,
you dont have to buy 10. If you use the petsmart card it's basically... $1. So for exapmle any fish on that list will be sold for $1 witht he card. You can have 5 fish and it'll only be $5. It doesn't have to be 10. At least with my local petsmart it was that way.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Ahh...I see. Well that's alot better...I wouldn't have anywhere to put 5. Actually I don't think I have room for any now. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

I actually really dig my local petsmart.

Almost every LFS around here that I've been to had *painted* glassfish. When I ask them why they do not have unpainted glassfish, these places have either 1.) looked at me funny, or 2.) honestly told me "because they don't sell as well" :-x 

My local petsmart has UNPAINTED, UNTORTURED glassfish.

When I told the guy who was working there how delighted I was to see tht they don't paint their glassfish, he said "who would do something so cruel to a fish?"

I like my local petsmart. :-D


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I am glad they dont force people to get the 10 for $10. That would overcrowd alot of tanks and create more sales for them by giving them the chance to sell unneeded meds for the fish and increase test kit sales do to the problems it would create. 

Great marketing gimic.


----------



## philliesdude4 (Apr 26, 2006)

i love my local petsmart. actually, im going there now. every fish i have i got from petsmart. they have a great variety, the employees are very knowledgable and want to make sure you feel satisfied, and they keep the tanks and fish in them in great condition. and no, i wasnt paid 2 say this.


----------



## philliesdude4 (Apr 26, 2006)

lol. the best gimic ive seen is last year at a fair they gave out coupons ffor a free 12 cent comet goldfish. the kids beg, the parents give, you end up paying $20 for a tank and food. o, and of course the comet needs an expensive tropical friend...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah, the "free" goldfish gag. Luckily, it's being made illegal in more & more places all the time, so maybe one day it will be only a very bad memory.

Chain stores do NOT have a great variety of fish by any stretch of the imagination, and indeed THAT is the thing which makes them such a danger to the entire hobby. It would take me awhile to go into all the details, but to sum it up, the number of species commonly available in the hobby has been plummeting over the past few years, and the downward death spiral can only continue if something isn't done, and done very soon. If the independent stores are driven out of business but the chains, and if the chains only carry a few species, and the farms lose their independent customers, winding up having to produce more of the common few fish the chains carry at the expense of others, well, you can probably see where this is going. The chains are literally destroying the entire hobby they sought to conquer. Someday they too will be victims of their own success, but by then we'll all be the losers.

Support your local independent shops. Do it. Just do it, or don't you dare complain someday that you can't find any fish or information or even equipment. ( oh, yes, when the hobbyists all give up out of frustration & boredom, the equipment companies will also go out of business in droves, leaving us stuck with a few crappy remaining lines of products ) The hobby will be pursued mostly by beginners, but since the only advice they'll be able to get is from the morons at the typical chain store, their failure rate will be alarmingly high, and that certainly won't be any help.

Shop at the chains only with the knowledge that every dollar you spend puts all of fishkeeping one little bit closer to extinction. Your local chainstore might be one of the few good ones, but is that any reason to support the overall crappy chain which is doing it's level best to ruin your hobby?

Support your local independent store or wish that you had once it's too late.


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

Amen brother


----------



## philliesdude4 (Apr 26, 2006)

petsmart labels theyre fish very well, and the 1 problem is at the 1 local, independant store thats around me doesnt. they know nothing of fish, even though the species that they carry you couldnt fisnd in a chain. theyre idiots! and at petsmart they are very knowledgable. they kno wat theyre doing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's not the issue. It's a bad scene, yes, but not the issue. They might be idiots, but they're idiots who buy more species from their suppliers. They might have no business being in the fish business, but at least thay have that one huge thing over Petsmart.
This isn't a wild gloom & doom prediction. It's *already* happening, and at an alarming rate. Unless a new chain of aquarium specialty superstores comes along to save us, we have a very big problem.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

hey all. Hope everyones well. I just to wanted to let everyone know they're sales on fishes at petsmart again. Different pick this time though.

5 fish for $5
Sunburst Platy Medium 
Black Skirt Tetra Medium

3 fish for $5
Red Minor Tetra Large
Silver Molly Medium
Piecostomus Small
Black Neon Tetra Jumbo

$5 Each
Large Redfire Dwarf Gourami
Small albino chocolate plecostamus

http://petsmart.shoplocal.com/petsmart/default.aspx?action=browsepageflash&storeid=2466164&rapid=328593&prvid=petsmart-061019&promotioncode=petsmart-061019&fsid=128062833690512595


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

> If the independent stores are driven out of business but the chains, and if the chains only carry a few species, and the farms lose their independent customers, winding up having to produce more of the common few fish


I realize this is a very old, and dead thead, but I wanted to post to it anyway. Though I agree compleatly with supporting lfs, and ALWAYS enjoy going to them far better then the cookie cutter selection at the chains, if they ever were to drive the local stores out of buisness, then that would mean their share of the market would greatly increase and their selection would grow. 

I agree that we should support LPS, no question, but I'm not worried that we'll only be able to buy platies and guppies anytime soon.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I am not overly concerned with this... I shop at the LFS, Petsmart, Superpet, whereever has what I'm looking for and/or the best price.
It's really easy to dump on the large chain stores because they will 'put the little guy out of business' - is that hapening? To some extent, definitely.
But the fact remains that as long as the hobby is alive, there is a DEMAND for exotic, unusual and uncommon fish. Better products. More variety. More information.
The hobby is already established. People WANT the unusual fish, and they go to the LFS to get them. People also want cheap tanks and catfood, so they go to the chain. That's why both the chain AND the lfs exist. The chain makes more profit, but the lfs offers much more variety. Some LFSs may go into the red, and some chain stores may close.
As GumboJones said, DO support your LFS. I shop at my LFS often.
But as far as 'boycotting' the chain store, I won't be doing that. As much as I'd like to support the LFS in everything, I am NOT going to spend twice as much on merchandise and various products at the LFS. And if I can buy the fish I want at Petsmart, you bet I will, because my experience with LFSs is that all their fish come blessed with ich, and they guarantees leave a lot to be desired.

And if some day the hobby dries up, people stop caring about the unusual and special fishes and are content with guppies and platies, well, so be it. Bummer for us, better for the fish. But where there is a demand, there will be a supply.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I have bought fish from my local petsmart and petco and have had minor issues.I treat my tank with medicine before i drop new fish in, just in case.I have had only 2 fish die, but they were sick from the start..


----------

